# Budgie Newbie



## astarofaz (Dec 24, 2017)

I adopted a 3+/- year old female budgie (who I named Tuppence A. bag) about 6 weeks ago. For the first two weeks that I had her I had to corner her and grab her from her cage in order to give her an antibiotic for an infection she had contracted from her previous owner. After that was doe I started trying to get her uses to me. I followed the steps that are most used (start by talking with them, put your hand on the cage, put your hand in the cage, offer them treats from your hand, etc). Tuppence will step up on my finger and will let me take her out of her cage on my finger. Once she's out of the cage she fly's off and finds a perch I in the room. She'll step up on my finger from the perch, but she spooks easily with my hand still and flys away.

She seems to still be afraid of me (she'll scurry to the other side of the cage when I walk by for example), but I am getting mixed signals from her being willing to step up.

I am wondering what my next steps should be to better gain her trust. Do I continue to bring her out every day and continue to hand feed her and let her fly around a bit? Or is doing that causing more harm than good?:lovie 1:


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

I think you’re doing very well. Just be patient and build the trust, allow her to fly off if she wants to. Budgies even when tame are very easily spooked. She sounds as though she’s beginning to trust you, but still needs to work out what is happening all around her and double check that it seems safe, before she comes forward.
Move slowly around her and chat before you move, so that her attention is drawn to you, rather than her just catching movement at the edges of her vision.

Try to create a play area outside the cage (or on the cage roof if the cage is a flat top and reachable for yourself). Put some tasty treats there to make it more appealing. You can just sit beside it chatting to her and then once she’s at ease there (will chose to fly there from her cage herself), gradually begin to play with her there.
You could also look at the stickies for target training.

For 4 weeks post having to catch her daily, she is doing fantastically well! Just be patient and remember that little and often is best.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

I agree with Julia that Tuppence is doing extremely well - especially considering all she has been through. Take things slowly and at her pace - you're doing great!

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

50 Common Budgie Dangers to Watch Out For

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
When We Don't Want Eggs

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice and resources above! 

We look forward to meeting your budgie, she sounds adorable! 

You've come to a great place to learn even more about these sweet birds! Be sure to read through the links provided above as they include many useful articles and "stickies" which will help you stay updated on the very best of budgie care practices! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask! 

We look forward to seeing you and Tuppence around the forums!

Cheers :wave:


----------

